# Music Vessel Regulations



## aooleary (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm working with a music producer/venue manager/musician/event organiser who is looking to create a floating music venue to sail around the Mediterranean and dock in ports such as Barcelona, Pireaus, Istanbul and Beirut and hold concerts in each of these cities. The port authorities are proving to be either difficult to get in contact with or have no information to help me. Essentially, as the vessel is not yet commissioned, we want to work to ensure that the vessel will be within any regulations and requirements so that this project will not be rejected from the various ports. If anyone has any information on any vessels that have held live music events before or knows of anyone in particular who I could get in contact with, I would be most grateful!

Many thanks, Aoife


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand what information you are looking for. Any ship going round the Mediterranean will have to be fully seaworthy and comply with SOLAS and other regulations. If it does, there should be no particular problem getting entry to ports, though permission to invite an audience onto the dockside would have to be negotiated. One possible approach would be to buy a ferry and convert the car space; the old CALEDONIAN PRINCESS was so converted to the TUXEDO PRINCESS and operated in Glasgow and Newcastle for some years, before being broken up.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

These people may be able to help - and possibly say why they gave up their ship..

http://www.walktheplank.co.uk/company/history/theatre-ship-past-tours


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I would recommend working with concert promoters in the cities you intend to visit. They would be able to handle advertising, ticket sales and would know the ins and outs of the authorities and regulations.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Plenty of music lovers here.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Try to avoid Piraeus on a Sunday.

John T.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Try to avoid Piraeus on a Sunday.
> 
> John T.


Never on a Sunday?


----------

